# Wireless keyboard stopped working with last 'emerge world'

## fert

I've been using a Logitech dinovo wireless (bluetooth) keyboard for several years without issue. Initially getting it to work years ago was a bit of a pain IIRC, but it has worked fine since.

All of the sudden, with my last emerge -avuD world, it has stopped working (previous world update was about 2 weeks ago).

The keyboard will work in the BIOS and grub screen, so the keyboard and usb/bluetooth dongle seem to be OK. There is just no response from it once the kernel takes over (console or X).

I tried rebooting back into my previous kernel 2.6.34-gentoo, but it won't work there now either.

I've been out of the loop for too long, and haven't kept up with the udev/devfs/hal/bluez/evdev/etc changes very well over the past few years since everything "just worked." Where do I need to start diagnosing?

Thanks.

----------

## lxg

Have you done etc-update after the updates?

If not, you should boot with a live CD, mount your Gentoo system (as described in the Handbook) and run etc-update, and maybe revdep-rebuild.

If that doesn't help, I'd assume there is something wrong with your kernel and/or udev configuration.

By the way, have you tried attaching a wired keyboard (PS/2 or USB)? If you could do that, it would help a lot in investigating the issue.

----------

## fert

Thanks for the reply.

I still haven't figured out what has changed. All along I've been using it as an HID device with no problems.

As I said, I haven't followed the whole bluez/udev/etc stuff for quite some time and there have apparently been alot of changes over the past few years.

There's tons of documentation on the net, but sheesh, its mostly all dated too, including the Gentoo Linux Bluetooth Guide.

After some more digging, I actually found http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Manually_using_Bluetooth which allows me to use it in HCI mode.

It's all good now. I just have to figure out how to automate it.

----------

